

Bring back the evening paper - brandnewlow
http://www.sachinagarwal.com/bring-back-the-evening-paper

======
derefr
In other words, the author wants a magazine (= newspaper - news + articles).
Published daily (or rather, nightly.)

I'm not saying this is impossible, but I believe that there are good reasons
for there being no well-known examples of this model.

~~~
j_baker
There were also good reasons for not having cars before Henry Ford mass-
produced them. Along with not having lightbulbs before Thomas Edison made them
practical.

Although to be fair, I'm pretty sure a case could be made that it's just too
difficult to have in-depth analysis _every day_.

~~~
gchucky
Isn't there an issue of time sensitivity here? Suppose the paper is supposed
to start showing up at 6 PM. You need a few hours to start printing papers, so
let's say all articles have to be in by 2 PM. Then you need time to let people
write articles and analysis and whatnot. So you wouldn't really be reporting
on things that happened during the day - it would only really be events that
happened in the morning in the US, late at night in Asia and towards the end
of the day in Europe. Seems to me that there's not enough of a market for
that..

~~~
derefr
Let's presume there's no distribution involved, though—that the "paper" is
something you receive on your Kindle at 6PM sharp. The dynamics seem more
forgiving then.

------
pavs
Newspapers needs more than a small niche of audience to succeed. Just because
the author gets warm feelings reading evening news and comics, doesn't mean
there are many people who feels the same.

Newspapers are a dying breed not because they lack in depth analysis or
quality of writing or lack of entertainment. NP are dying breed simply because
its inconvenient.

If you already have cable tv and internet, NP is another way of getting the
same news but much later when news has been beaten to death by other news
source. Its not fast enough, you don't get instant update or instant follow-
up. You have to wait for next day to get follow up on an interesting news, by
the time you get update on that news; its already old stuff.

Comics and puzzle is not good enough to sell newspaper.

Newspaper has a special place in my childhood memory. I grew up reading
multiple newspapers a day, waited anxiously for comics or movie reviews. It
made sense then. There is a time and place for everything, the time for daily
newspaper is coming to an end.

------
whatusername
You mean like MX? ( <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MX_(newspaper)> ) inspired
by ( <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_International> ) and then crossed
with the economist. The first part (comics, light reading) has been done. the
second is harder.

~~~
robryan
MX is a little light on content is shifted a long way towards gossip rather
than news. Still it's a good size for some light reading while catching
transport home. I think they do have a fairly healthy business model going
forward though.

